# Lab protects kid against a puma.



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Golden Retriever Saves Boy from Cougar - Paw Nation


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa nice thats an awesome lab....hope that lab is ok after that


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My dogs would have stretched that cat into raw hide strips!...lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lollll i bet


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I would give that Lab steaks daily for its whole life!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Now thats a keeper! Those kind of storys make my day. Why cant they post more like that? News seems to only report the bad crap. Its rare you get things like this.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Golden Retriever Saves Boy from Cougar - Paw Nation


Lucky lil' squirt... :woof:

Although its possible the 11 yr old has his facts mixed up, just from the picks of the dog and reading the story, the mt.lion probaly attacked the dog for easy pickens.. Thats very common up here in lion country.

I use 1 bay dog(barker/agitater) and 1 or 2 catch dogs, I have only shot 1, however we tree them and black bear every year during our runs, just not during season  "They know" when opening and closing day is I think :hammer:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Lucky lil' squirt... :woof:
> 
> Although its possible the 11 yr old has his facts mixed up, just from the picks of the dog and reading the story, the mt.lion probaly attacked the dog for easy pickens.. Thats very common up here in lion country.
> 
> I use 1 bay dog(barker/agitater) and 1 or 2 catch dogs, I have only shot 1, however we tree them and black bear every year during our runs, just not during season  "They know" when opening and closing day is I think :hammer:


What kind of Catch dog do you use?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> What kind of Catch dog do you use?


all dogs pictured, my working stock is my breeding stock, I breed oh every 2 or 3 years, look to have a 2011 litter, but Im not sure yet... I use my APBTs for every use from family dog,stock work, catch work and predator control yeh the skipper and cur dog tag along for fun... 2 of my APBTs are K9 trained but only two males that operate like machines and love people endlessly, those two are also therapy dogs.. Hooch and Hoagie... IMO opinion I wouldn't K9 train a female.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> all dogs pictured, my working stock is my breeding stock, I breed oh every 2 or 3 years, look to have a 2011 litter, but Im not sure yet... I use my APBTs for every use from family dog,stock work, catch work and predator control yeh the skipper and cur dog tag along for fun... 2 of my APBTs are K9 trained but only two males that operate like machines and love people endlessly, those two are also therapy dogs.. Hooch and Hoagie... IMO opinion I wouldn't K9 train a female.


If you are ever interested in a big anchor dog let me know.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> If you are ever interested in a big anchor dog let me know.


For sure... I like your dogs, before I read any I was saying to myself those arent pits they sure look like dogos... LOL HEREs YOUR SIGN... Somtimes I can't even read when its written in crayon. Great specimens!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> For sure... I like your dogs, before I read any I was saying to myself those arent pits they sure look like dogos... LOL HEREs YOUR SIGN... Sometimes I can't even read when its written in crayon. Great specimens!


There are many Dogos bred for show, but there are very few that ever see a big cat. I would love to see my Bear on a big game hunt...or send him out for predator control. There are no big predators over here in CT and the yotes steer clear of my farm..

Hunters get priority when it comes to catch dogs/ hunting breeds in my book.
After all who needs a hunting breed more than a hunter?...lol


----------

